# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: ساخت یک فایل فلش ساده

## omid_r

*با سلام*
من میخوام یک فایل فلش خیلی ساده درست کنم :
طوری باشه که یک سوال مثل سوالاتی که درصفحه ،به آدرس زیر قرار داره :
http://www.adaptedmind.com/p.php?tagId=1#
البته این بازی ریاضی چون با جاوا اسکریپت کار شده دارای مراحل بسیار بالایی است.
ولی من میخوام فایلم رو به صورت زیر درست کنم :
1- یک سوال با نوشته فارسی باشه که سوال هست (این رو خوشبختانه یاد دارم!)
2- یک قسمت برای نوشتن جواب سوال باشه که جواب سوال رو براش تعریف کنم ؛یعنی ،اگر جواب 5 هست من براش 5 رو تعریف کنم.
3- اگر جواب سوال درست باشه بعد از کلیک بر روی یک گزینه یک نوشته به عنوان پیغام ایجاد بشه و درستی سوال رو برسونه و به سوال بعدی بره و اگر جواب غلط بود یک پیغام اخطار به معنی غلط بودن بده و توی همون سوال بمونه...
توی این فایل مثلاً با 3تا سوال باشه.
اگر کسی بتونه برام یک چیز خیلی ساده ،تقریباً به همین صورت درست کنه خیلی ازش ممنون میشم وگرنه راهنمایی کنید که چظوری این کارها رو انجام بدم ؟
(من زیاد با فلش و برنامه نویسی اون وارد نیستم.)

*با تشکّر*

----------


## namira-group

اگر پروژه هايي مثل اينا خواستين بگين:‌http://namira-6.blogfa.com/category/17
و از اينجا هم ميتونين يكسري پروژه رايگان دانلود كنين كه خيلي تكن تو نوع خودشون
http://nn4e.blogfa.com/tag/دانلود-پروژه-فلش

----------


## rezam44

> اگر پروژه هايي مثل اينا خواستين بگين:‌http://namira-6.blogfa.com/category/17
> و از اينجا هم ميتونين يكسري پروژه رايگان دانلود كنين كه خيلي تكن تو نوع خودشون
> http://nn4e.blogfa.com/tag/دانلود-پروژه-فلش


نبلیغ...... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

